# Neat places to kayak?



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I just bought two small sit ons from walmart.com 199 each

They are around 8ft, Ive never used a sit on but have had long sit-ins before

Do you guys know anywhere cool too kayak locally or within an hour radIUS?

Im not looking to fish, just see some scenery/shoot some nature photos

Let me know, i usually just go to escambia bay/gator bayou, kinda bland


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I would think Blackwater river would be nice. People pay to kayak and tube there, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea i would like to go there, only problem is gotta take two cars one to take ya up and one at bottom, I know adventures unlimted makes $$$ on people, charging $18 for an innertube, i bet their canoe/kayak prices are high


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Check with them, I bet for a small fee they will carry you and your kayak's up river with one of their groups leaving your car at the ending location.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Go check out these refrences.

http://members.cox.net/wfckc/
http://clubkayak.com/wfckc/


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

5 Rivers on the causeway in Spanish Fort, AL. Take Daphne Spanish Fort exit off 1-10 go straight through light and it is around 3-5 miles on your right. They have a kayak launch, some aligators in the area but they normally won't bother you.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What about Perdido River.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I REALLY want to get near some gators up close, I have lived here all my life and NEVER seen one other than a baby at big lagoon, I have no fear of them, would like to get some good photos up close (not touching distance)

Of course id have at least 9mm on me going into a place known for gators

Where is the most gator infested place within an hour of Pcola?


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Again I'd recommend 5 Rivers or any of the landings up HWY 225 in Spanish Fort, AL. Meaher State Park on the causeway has a launch as well, think it is $3.00 for a kayak. Talk to the ranger there or the people at 5 Rivers they can point you to areas where you're likely to see gators. These areas are about an hour from Pensacola. 
I wouldn't say you need to fear 'em but you definitely need a healthy respect for them. Especially when you're dealing with a momma or one that has been fed or had much human contact which is likely around parks,piers and boat launches.

You could also try this place in Summerdale:
http://www.gatoralleyfarm.com/


----------

